# Painted brake calipers...



## DelphicReason (Oct 8, 2004)

I just purchased some new rotors and calipers for my 240sx, and I would like to paint the calipers (silver or black). I am aware that there is speciall paint for calipers and I have purchased some. I am using Simple Green to clean the calipers (the ones that aren't new). I am wondering what is the best way to guaranty the paint adheres well and lasts...

Best way to clean?... Do I need a primer?... etc...

Any info is greatly appreciated...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I removed them from the car, drained them of all fluid, polished them to a shiny silver with a wire wheel on a power drill and then sprayed with high temp primer before using hi temp brake caliper paint. I did about 5 light coats then one 'flood' coat to make the paint shiny. I then filed back the paint off the NISSAN logo (they are s15 silvia brakes) with a fine flat file.


----------



## SentraGTi-R (Oct 24, 2003)

DelphicReason said:


> I just purchased some new rotors and calipers for my 240sx, and I would like to paint the calipers (silver or black). I am aware that there is speciall paint for calipers and I have purchased some. I am using Simple Green to clean the calipers (the ones that aren't new). I am wondering what is the best way to guaranty the paint adheres well and lasts...
> 
> Best way to clean?... Do I need a primer?... etc...
> 
> Any info is greatly appreciated...



Just clean the shit outta them, then spray it on, dont prime, or the brake heat will cause the paint to bubble and peel off. make sure you tape off all fittings and holes, make sure all brake fluid has been removed (brake fluid is the best paint stripper in the world)

When I did mine after priming I hung the calipers from wire hangers until the paint dried enough to touch safely, then i threw them in a baking oven for 10 minutes at 300 degrees to make sure it cured completely. Watch the calipers the entire time you bake (if you bake) to ensure youre not overheating and blistering the paint.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

if you have an angle grinder get a brass wire brush and just go at it and no you dont use any primer. the paint is specific for heat. also because it is a glossy paint do a bunch f light coats not just three heavy ones, if you do heavy coats it will run very easly (i just used it tonight trust me i know lol) and tape off anything you dont want painted like part of the rotor and inside the caliper


----------



## DelphicReason (Oct 8, 2004)

Well, I have some Dupli-Color (sp?) high heat brake caliper paint (silver), so that should do fine. I'm sure I have some sort of wire brush for my drill or my grinder, so that sounds good...

Thankyou for all your suggestions...

This is the most helpful Nissan forum I have been to...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You can get special high temp primer - thats what i used. You dont have to though.
Clean the calipers really well - most of them are caste textured metal so they catch brake dust. Dont spray the piston seals either - mask them off.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

old write up, but still useful.

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november01/g2.shtml

Easy application...just brush it on...no need to remove the caliper...last forever.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I too have used G2 and it looks awesome. It's really easy to apply, difficult to mess up, and leaves a great finish.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

I used G2 also about 2 years ago. They still look like new. It is a 2 part epoxy...so it is not going anywhere. And it will even withstand brake fluid.

I yet to have any problems.

Oh clean with brake cleaner...that cleans everything, just be careful around the caliper piston rubber boot.


----------



## DelphicReason (Oct 8, 2004)

I started using a wire brush (drill bit) to clean them, and it's working like a charm... The areas that are hard to get to with the brush, I will clean with some Simple green and a small wire brush (size of a tooth brush)... Tomorrow I am going to paint them all, and then install them the next day over my new Brembo cross drilled/slotted rotors...

I wonder if they sell G2 anywhere around here?... Any ideas?..

Thanks for the help guys...


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

DelphicReason said:


> I started using a wire brush (drill bit) to clean them, and it's working like a charm... The areas that are hard to get to with the brush, I will clean with some Simple green and a small wire brush (size of a tooth brush)... Tomorrow I am going to paint them all, and then install them the next day over my new Brembo cross drilled/slotted rotors...
> 
> I wonder if they sell G2 anywhere around here?... Any ideas?..
> 
> Thanks for the help guys...


Maybe...but most shops want like twice of what you can but it online for.


----------



## DelphicReason (Oct 8, 2004)

LatinMax said:


> Maybe...but most shops want like twice of what you can but it online for.


It's about $35.00 online... I have to get this done within the next few days, so I can move my car... It's sitting up on jackstands at the moment, awaiting installation of the new rotors and calipers... If I had more time I would purchase some online, but I must move my car soon... I think I will just go with the tape and spray technique, since I already have the silver caliper paint...


----------



## DelphicReason (Oct 8, 2004)

For those that are interested, I finished cleaning and painting the calipers... Here are some pics...


































Thankyou for all of your advice...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I used cheapo silver paint from autozone.. just brake-kleen the calipers.. with alot of brake cleaner.. then scuff with a wire pad.. and paint.. mine hasnt shown any wear after 5 months, and extreme braking


----------



## DelphicReason (Oct 8, 2004)

Chuck said:


> I used cheapo silver paint from autozone.. just brake-kleen the calipers.. with alot of brake cleaner.. then scuff with a wire pad.. and paint.. mine hasnt shown any wear after 5 months, and extreme braking



Ummm?... Look up dude.^^^^

I'm already done...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

DelphicReason said:


> I wonder if they sell G2 anywhere around here?... Any ideas?..
> 
> Thanks for the help guys...


i just orderd it off of ebay 35 bucks and free shiping!go to ebay and search around for it they have all the colors


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

those look really nice


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> i just orderd it off of ebay 35 bucks and free shiping!go to ebay and search around for it they have all the colors


You won't be disappointed..


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice job! :thumbup: damn those dirty ones look nasty


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

myoung said:


> You won't be disappointed..


thanks i take everything you write and say in the npm so wqhen i was playen around on ebay i about shat myself and orderd it on the spot :thumbup: ill let yall know how it turns out i just sent the money order today so ill get it in about a week or so


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

nice job on those calipers


----------



## DelphicReason (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks guys... I'm glad I took the time to clean and repaint, instead of just being lazy and installing the dirty calipers...

It was time consuming but worth it...


----------

